# gidilir



## Siavash2015

Hello everyone. Sorry if I bother you with too many questions.

Would you please help me with this?

İzmire hangi yoldan gidilir?

Why does the verb "gidilir"  has been used?
Why is it third person singular?



Much obliged beforehand.


----------



## Asr

Hi,

There is no person identified here, if there were the 3rd person singular like you said, it would be "Izmir'e hangi yoldan gidiyor?"

"Izmir'e hangi yoldan gidilir?" simply means, which way is it to Izmir? / Which road should one take to go to İzmir?


----------



## Siavash2015

What form of verb "gidilir" is?
I've heard"gidin, gidiyor, gidiyorum etc but not this form.


----------



## Rallino

Passive.
In European languages, you can't put intransitive verbs into a passive voice, but Turkish allows it. English uses "one" for this.

*İzmir'e nasıl gidilir?* (lit. How is it gone to Izmir?)
English: _How does *one* go to Izmir?_
German: _Wie fährt *man *nach Izmir?_
French: _Comment va-t-*on* à Izmir?_


----------



## Siavash2015

Rallino said:


> Passive.
> In European languages, you can't put intransitive verbs into a passive voice, but Turkish allows it. English uses "one" for this.
> 
> *İzmir'e nasıl gidilir?* (lit. How is it gone to Izmir?)
> English: _How does *one* go to Izmir?_
> German: _Wie fährt *man *nach Izmir?_
> French: _Comment va-t-*on* à Izmir?_



Hi Rallino!
You mean "gidilir" is the passive form?
So, the translation of the following sentence would be" from which way is it gone to izmir?"
İzmire hangi yoldan gidilir?


----------



## Rallino

That would be the litteral translation, yes. The meaning is _Which way should one go in order to reach Izmir?_


----------



## Siavash2015

Rallino said:


> That would be the litteral translation, yes. The meaning is _Which way should one go in order to reach Izmir?_



Anladım, teşekkürler


----------

